
Proposed law bans online “false or deceptive” statements, including the Onion - malmaud
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/03/alternative-facts-alert-proposed-legislation-bans-fake-news/
======
pizza
[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB1104)

wow

------
abrookewood
At first glance this sounds ridiculous ... but imagine it passes and think of
the fun we could have with President Trump and his Tweets ...

------
retox
How does this square with freedom of speech? Outlawing satire and jokes is
outrageous, even if the actual aim is somewhat laudable.

